# تصميم Septic Tank and Holding Tank



## م محمد المصرى (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
أود السؤال عن الفرق بين Septic Tank & Holding Tank
وكيفيه التصميم

برجاء الإفاده من إخواننا الأفاضل


----------



## م رشدي حموده (17 يناير 2012)

م محمد المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أود السؤال عن الفرق بين Septic Tank & Holding Tank
> وكيفيه التصميم
> 
> برجاء الإفاده من إخواننا الأفاضل



A holding tank does not allow any of its contents to leach away into the ground, whereas a septic tank will allow waste water to run through a leaching field and for the bacterial breakdown of some of its solid contents.​


----------



## fayek9 (18 يناير 2012)

septic tank يمكن أ تتكون من غرفة واحدة أو غرفتين أو ثلاثة (compartment) وأفضل النتائج فى حالة الغرفتين ويتم التحجيم كالاتى :
1- نقطة البداية هى 2850 لتر.
2- تضاف قيم اضافية للاستهلاك حسب طبيعة المبنى وعدد الافراد.
3- يتم التصميم بحيث يكون حجم الغرفة الاولى 2/3 من الحجم الكلى للseptic
المصدر :facility piping design --------chapter 9 ---------plumbing system 
وانا فى الخدمة


----------



## aati badri (19 يناير 2012)

Septic Tank


----------



## nofal (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 يناير 2012)

منور الملتقي يازعيم والله لك وحشة كبيرة و نتمني ألا تغيب عنا مطلقا 
اكرمك الله يا مهندس عبد العاطي بمحبة اهل الله


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ عبد العاطي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ فايق . ولكن هل تكرمت ورفعت الكتاب المذكور أعلاه في المنتدى . وشكرا


----------



## fayek9 (22 يناير 2012)

جارى الرفع ان شاء الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يناير 2012)

اضافة لما ذكره الزميل المهندس فائق و من الكود الدولي upc التي اهدانا زميلنا المعطاء المتميز دائما بعطاياه :

 1- يوجد نوعان من احواض تخزين المخلفات الادمية : حوض قابض أو حاوية ، يتم رفع محتوياته الي خط الصرف العام للمدينة و هو لا ينفذ ما فيه الي ما يحيط به من تربة holding tank ، بينما الآخر هو حوض قابض صارف septeic tank أي يجمع المخلفات و يصرفها بالتسريب عبر حوائط او طبقات تربة منفذة و يتكون من أكثر من غرفة احتواء و تصريف compartment و تسمي بأحواض الترسيب او جيوب تصيد المخلفات و يتم نقل مخلفاتها الصلبة بعد المعالجة لاستخدامها سمادا للزراعة ،
 ويسمح بالتسريب ايضا الي باطن الأرض 

 2 - استيعاب الحاوية القابضة لا يقل عن 2850 لتر ، اختصارا 3 متر مكعب 
 3 - في الخزانات القابضة الصارفة سكون حجم الغرفة الثانية ثلثي الغرفة الأولي الحاوية 
 4 - يفصل بين جيوب تصيد المخلفات حواجز قصيرة القامة و لكل وظيفةو تتم عملية التقسيم الي جيوب طبقا لدراسات ليس هذا مجالها و انما يمكنكم الرجوع لكتاب الاستاذ الدكتور فرج ( جامعة الاسكندرية ) تحت اسم الأعمال الصحية و كتاب الاستاذ الدكتور العدوي في ذات التخصص-
 5 - يتم تحديد موقع الخزان بالنسبة للمبني من المرجعية : UPC جدول K-1 ص 336 
 6 - يتحدد استيعاب الخزان من جدول K-2 ص 336 
 7 - يتحدد معدل تصريف المخلفات اليومي لكل شخص متواجد بالمبني من الجدول K - 3 ص 337 و 338 
 8 - تتحدد طبقات الانفاذ من جدول K -4 ص 339
 8 - تتحدد مساحات ( القواطع ) الحوائط المنفذة من جدول K - 5 ص 339


 اختصارا : 
 

 حجم خزان الصرف الحي للمبني يساوي حاصل ضرب معدل الصرق الصحي للمبنبي في 1.5 للمعدلات الأقل من 1500جالون يوميا 
للتخزين الأعلى يكون حجم الخزان : 

حجم خران التصربف مضروبا في 0.75 ثم يضاف للناتج 1125 ، مقدرا بالجالون
و نأمل ان اكون وفقت 

​


----------



## fayek9 (22 يناير 2012)

واستكمالا لشرح استاذنا ومعلمنا المهندس / صبرى سعيد مرفق صور توضيحية لل septic ذات الغرفتين


----------



## fayek9 (22 يناير 2012)

ومرفق ملف fact sheet عن ال septic tank فيه اساسيات septic sizing & construction مبسطة جدا


----------



## عاطف 58 (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير مهندسنا fayek9 وأمدك من فضله .


----------



## fayek9 (23 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس /عاطف جزاك الله خيرا وجارى رفع ملفات اتوكاد لseptic واود ان اشكر المهندس *محمد ميك عظيم الشكر* على امدادى ببعض هذه الملفات من قبل ومساعدتى فى هذا الموضوع فى بداية تصميمى للseptic.


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (21 فبراير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً لكل من ساهم في الموضوع


----------



## تامر النجار (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا مهندس صبرى ممكن ترفعلنا الكتاب اللى حضرتك ذكرته


----------



## abzarad (24 يونيو 2012)

لقد قمت بعون الله وتوفيقه بكتابة بحث صغير عن السبتك تانك أرجو الرجوع اليه


----------



## eyadmm (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور ،،،
الله يعطيك العافية..​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (10 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ صبري وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## mega byte (2 فبراير 2013)

ياريت أساتذتنا " م صبري و م عبد العاطي " يحددولنا اي نسخة من upc تستخدم هنا حيث لا تتوافق الصفحات في الشرح مع النسخة عندي " upc 2006 " واذا امكن رفع النسخة المستخدمة او رابط الصفحات المذكورة عن septic 
سؤال آخر : ما اقرب توصيف للمساجد في الاكواد الاجنبية عموما 
وجزاكم الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## zanitty (8 فبراير 2013)

انتوا ناس باشوات على فكره


----------



## ahmedbayomy (8 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## Ahmad 27 (29 أبريل 2013)

مشكككور جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## M.Ghareb (30 أبريل 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> اضافة لما ذكره الزميل المهندس فائق و من الكود الدولي upc التي اهدانا زميلنا المعطاء المتميز دائما بعطاياه :
> 
> 1- يوجد نوعان من احواض تخزين المخلفات الادمية : حوض قابض أو حاوية ، يتم رفع محتوياته الي خط الصرف العام للمدينة و هو لا ينفذ ما فيه الي ما يحيط به من تربة holding tank ، بينما الآخر هو حوض قابض صارف septeic tank أي يجمع المخلفات و يصرفها بالتسريب عبر حوائط او طبقات تربة منفذة و يتكون من أكثر من غرفة احتواء و تصريف compartment و تسمي بأحواض الترسيب او جيوب تصيد المخلفات و يتم نقل مخلفاتها الصلبة بعد المعالجة لاستخدامها سمادا للزراعة ،
> ويسمح بالتسريب ايضا الي باطن الأرض
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا يا أستاذنا الكريم


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (8 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا
و ماذا عن الخزان التجميعى holding tank


----------

